# Need info on global periods



## chelleye (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi all, I'm scheduled to take my test on Saturday (2 days!) I am wondering if anyone knows of a resource where I can obtain a list of codes that do nothave a global period attached to them. (For example-I got a question wrong coding a chest tube placement because I used the postop modifier...I did not know that code didn't have a postop period and don't know how to find that info). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 10, 2008)

What do you mean by "post op modifier"?  Are you saying that you used mod -55?


----------



## chelleye (Jul 10, 2008)

No, it was either 58 or 78 (can't remember off the top of my head just now).  It was a procedure done 4 days after another procedure.  At any rate, the answer said there is no global period for chest tube placement.


----------

